# Metal vs wood lathe



## MatthewZS (Nov 19, 2010)

I understand one of the key differences between a metal and wood lathe of comparable sizes and qualities is in the sheer machine precision you can get with a metal lathe.  I know with a metal lathe you can turn some harder materials, but I wonder if someone could outline quickly for me the difference between the two where a pen maker is concerned.  

What sorts of metals COULD I turn on a wood lathe?

Anything I should specifically avoid on one that the other can do?

I'm just looking to see if in spite of a lack of room and money I should STILL maybe try and afford a small metal lathe for doing heavy custom and kitless work or with the right add ons will my little Rikon fill most of the bill?

Thanks.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 19, 2010)

I turn aluminum and brass on my wood lathe with no problems. I'm sure that others will chime in with their experiences. (Oh, I've turned a bushing or two, also.)


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Your wood lathe is perfect for Brass and Aluminum but for harder metals you really need a metal lathe . There really is no answer as to whether or not you should get a metal lathe . There are a number of people here with metal lathes but only one that I know of that has shown pens made of stainless and one who has really done Titanium kitless work . 
The biggest problem with metal lathes is a very steep learning curve to work with hard metals . It seems like a natural progression to make kitless pens with a metal lathe but it really isn't . The techniques are very different . I think you could count on one hand the number of people who use a metal lathe to do kitless work here and you wouldn't have to take both shoes off to count the number of people who really do any kitless work . 
Your Rikon with a few accessories can easily turn modified kit and custom kitless pens . You have to decide what you really want to do and make the commitment to go beyond the kit . Get over any fears of failure and just go for it , you will ruin plenty of materials but each failure will teach you something that will eventually lead you to success .
Here are a few examples , all made on a Jet 1014vsi ,


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are trained to use a metal lathe correctly, then teh step to a wood lathe is rather easy.  The other direction, though, not so easy.  The wood lathe is more intutive, similar to hand working material. The metal lathe is all in the set-up.  Chose the tool type and shape, set the feed, adjust the cross table, set teh head stock speed and then maybe, just maybe you can get something usable out of an expensive piece of metal.  The learning curve can be daunting.  However, once atained, the learning will never go away.  If you can justify the cost and learning, go for it.  Just know what you are asking before throwing a pile of money at the lathe.  Just my $0.02.
Charles


----------



## skiprat (Nov 19, 2010)

Matthew, there are many penmakers here that make their own custom bits and bobs and therefore you will get many different answers. 

Here's my take on it. 
If you already have a half decent wood lathe then really that's all you need to start. Even with a limited budget, you could do most things on a wood lathe. Of course you couldn't do various sized single point threading, but that's about it. If you exclusively use taps and dies, then even threading is no problem. 

As has been said, you *can* turn the softer metals with normal wood chisels, but I'm not a fan of that. Aluminium and brass tarnish and scratch easily anyway. 

I have a 3 foot wood pipe lathe. This is where the bed of the lathe is a single round tube and the tailstock clamps onto it. It does have a 'key-way' but the tailstock still swings several deg's either side of vertical. 
But this lathe combined with a (then) cheap compound table ( pic attached) transformed it into a very versatile machine.

By mounting tools like routers, bench grinders and Dremel type tools etc on the table, I was able to make some pretty nifty stuff. 
I even made a toolpost that held a ground down Allen key for turning tougher metals and with some accuracy too.

Metal lathes are cool. I love mine and I was fortunate enough, for a brief time, to be able to afford one. But to be honest, they kinda take the 'fun' out of it for me. Once the dials and knobs are set, there isn't really any further 'artistic challenge'. 

Every now and then I like to get out my set of files, lob an old stainless steel bolt in my trusty old wood lathe and just let my imagination go mad:biggrin:

My two most favourite pens were made like this. ( A Rat's Tale and Tooth Key )

Sorry for the long story, but I just wanted to say that if you can afford a metal lathe then you will never regret it. If you can't afford one, you can still make almost anything with just a little ingenuity:wink:


----------



## aggromere (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been making pens for about 3 years now, not long compared to many others.  I started with a Jet 1014vs lathe.  I added a metal lathe a few months ago after badgering everyone on the forums about it.  I really like it, but I have only scratched the surface of what it can do.   When Butch says there is a steep learning curve I am living proof of that.  Even though I had someone help me understand it, I use it less often than my Jet.  It is very handy for drilling blanks, cutting tenons and taking blanks to an exact cylindrical shape (i may be the only one that likes to do that) but I still can't do anything elaborate.

I think it has a lot of potential, but if you are new to pen turning I would suggest you stick with your wood lathe.  There is nothing I know how to do that can't be done on the wood lathe. (I don't do kitless or threading, but would like to learn how).

I think the wood lathe is more fun to use, allows for greater artisitc expression and I'm not afraid of it.

The metal lathe is harder to setup. (chucks go on the faceplate with bolts as opposed to threading or MT as on wood lathe).  I had to bolt it to my work bench as opposed to the jet which just sits there.  

I'm a I want it I get it kind of a guy. (not always the best)  So I bought one and paid about $650.00 for it.  After I added all the attachments, tools and gizmos I spent nearly $2,000.   I think in the long run it will pay off in improving what I am able to do, but that is a big investment, especially if you are new to the hobby.

That was so long I guess it is my .25 cents worth instead of my usually 2 cents.

If you want to PM me I will be glad to share everything I learned when researching metal lathes.


----------



## calpens (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a Taig metal lathe, made in the USA.  Parts and accessories are fairly inexpensive. Its a micro lathe so it does not take up much room. You can buy add on’s (like a tool rest) to turn it into a wood lathe so you get the best of both worlds. They also use these to make pool cues so extended beds can be purchased if you decide to turn longer items. Its a great lathe for precison work and simple to use.


----------



## Wes76 (Nov 24, 2010)

I learned to turn on a metal lathe and have only been working on a wood lathe for a couple months now. Like other people have been saying the wood lathe is a lot easier so get used to in the beginning. I would recommend getting a wood lathe to start and then keep you eyes open for a used metal lathe for in the future. Unless the lathe was in a busy machine shop for years and years chances are it will still be in pretty good condition. When my father bought one of his lathes he asked the seller about it and the guy told him it was a war model........the first war, it worked great. Most of the machines I've turned on were 30+ years old, so there are a lot of good pieces of equipment that can be had for a reasonable price.

Wes


----------

